# Changing servo/booster s3 8l 2000



## v-dub-p (Aug 10, 2011)

so got a s3 cheap off my brother as it needs some bits.... nothing major ie droplinks and some bushes

when pressing the brake down and the pedal comes back up it was making a hissing noise, but then stopped when the pedal was up, 

i looked behind the pedal and felt around where it was coming from and disturbed a gator. and now it is hissing/sucking vacuum from around the pushrod tube but stops when the pedal is all the way down. i also noticed the gator has a split in it of course this is no playing havoc with drivabilty and idle

so the brakes work but have no servo assistance immediately after coming off the throttle but quickly comes back. 

im almost sure the diaphragm has broken, but the brakes are pretty good altho there is hissing from the servo and ive done the test with the pedel and it does not drop or creap when the engine has switched off, but does when it is running

now im wondering if the vacuum is meant to be aloud to feed in as i notice there is a foam ring and i read this is to allow the diaphragm to equilise pressure in the servo, so guessing really there should be no vacuum here.


so if i do need to remove the servo. as i have already bought one out of caution does the engine need to be dropped or can it be fiddled out with just removing the dogbone and tilting the engine forward?

as always thanks in advance


----------

